# [App] [Free] Parchment By n00bware (Updated12/04/11)



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

I always think I've finished a project ... then I release it and realize that I still have some work to do.

Sometime ago I notice I never had an available text editor when I needed to view a doc so I developed one ... Parchment!

Parchment is lightweight and simple but provides a text editor capable of saving, opening and receiving files via intent arguments.
Parchment is an open source Text Editor for Android https://github.com/n..._apps_parchment
Parchment is included in LiquidSmoothROMs software stack* @ Liquid Settings > Goodies > Parchment
[sub]_*LiquidSmoothROMs v3.2+_[/sub]

//TODO:​FilePicker dialog to handle save/opening
Currently the opening and saving of files is handled by text entry and requires full path ie /sdcard/test_​Refacor I'm using two different file chooser dialogs for saving and opening these should be combined to one class​umm this is odd I don't have anything on the to do list​
I would appreciate any feed back, this is still a work in progress so expect updates









Thanks!
JBirdVegas​
Parchment v2.4.1​View attachment Parchment_v2_4_1.apk​
Parchment v2.3.0​View attachment Parchment_v2_3_0.apk​
Parchment v2.0.0​View attachment Parchment_v2_0_0.apk​

```
<br />
Changelog:<br />
	v2.4.1<br />
		- make catch routines more robust<br />
		- splash screen debugging (better handling of configuration changes)<br />
		- utilize ScrollView to handle scrolling<br />
		- added scroll bar (not fixed scroll bar)<br />
		- employed fling methods to help mediate scrolling through large files<br />
	v2.3.0<br />
				- added splash screen<br />
		- File pickers are consolidated<br />
		- debugged for quicker UI interactions<br />
		- fix root being unbrowsable<br />
		- fix file picker not allowing browsing to parent directory<br />
	v2.0.0<br />
		- File picker for easier saving and opening of files<br />
		- Lots of code cleaning<br />
		- remove debugging checks that slow UI interactions<br />
	v1.0.1<br />
		- Code cleanup<br />
		- Fix text lost when orientation is changed<br />
		- Bug fixes for non CM users<br />
	v1.0.0<br />
		Initial Release<br />
```


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

Updated to v1.0.1

next on the TODO is file chooser dialogs anyone know an open source example of a FilePickerDialog?


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

updated to include file pickers to handle open/saving files

new version Parchment v2.0.0


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

Updated to v2.3.0 .enjoy()


----------



## SlashDW (Jul 24, 2011)

Ill give it a go. Another awesome app from Jbird!


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

updated to better handle large file navigation and fix title not tracking path correctly durring configuration change (orientation changes)

bump to v2.4.1
*wondering why I'm jumping around with version numbers? simple I haven't released all the versions I compiled and pushed


----------



## Varemenos (Aug 23, 2011)

Is this something like an IDE (something like notepad++, intype, gedit etc)?


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

vareblade said:


> Is this something like an IDE (something like notepad++, intype, gedit etc)?


Sorry no syntax highlighting.

...but this is open source and if I get some help I wouldn't mind giving it a go *ahem

I just worry my knowledge of all the languages formats isn't on the level required to produce a viable IDE ...but as a group


----------

